# Where to Start..



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

As the Topic Says... 

Back in the day I read the first few Gaunts Ghosts books, but that was about it.
Now Iam pondering what to read? Iam collecting SM now.. but there is just so much there.. 

So which ones should I read? Which ones should I stay clear of...


----------



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

If you were a fan of the Gaunts Ghosts, they are awsome books. I have read every single one except the last one that is still in Hardcover (I just haven't had the time). Really, anything by Dan Abnett is fantastic as I find he writes good science fiction in general that just happens to be set in the 40k universe. If you are interested in the Inquestion both Ravner and the Eisenhorn omnibus are great (start with Eisenhorn, then go to Ravner, as they take place after one another). The Ciaphas Cain books are also fantastic. If you are into Space Marines, the Horus Heresy is always good (but I would skip Decent of Angels...). However, this entire paragraph is full of personal Bias, as is anyone who posts and tells you what to read as each and every one of us have our personal bias. So here is a breakdown of what I think of the four Authors I have read and hopefully it helps you out

Dan Abnett - Fantastic Writer, good plot, not afraid to kill off main characters who you become attached to
Graham McNeil - Like alot of blood and guts, and is really good at discribing said blood and guts
Sandy... somthing? Its a pen name anyway... he wrote the Ciaphas Cain books - Good for a laugh as he writes some humour into his stories but not enough to take you out of the story, fantastic writer as well
James Swallow - Alot of people like him, but I have not been able to get past the first 2 chapters of his blood angel omnibus and I have had the book for about 2 years now (and my primary army is blood angels... so I am a fan of the chapter...)

Hopefully this help a little. If not, Games Workshop gives out a little preview book with a few pages of each new book coming out, you can always grab that to help you figure out what you would like to read that suits your own tastes!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Uveron said:


> As the Topic Says...
> 
> Back in the day I read the first few Gaunts Ghosts books, but that was about it.
> Now Iam pondering what to read? Iam collecting SM now.. but there is just so much there..
> ...


Inquisition war...NEVER READ IT...its the worst Novel i have ever seen besides twilight =/

As for good do the horus heresy series.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

As said above, a good place to sart would be the Horus Heresy series. Horus Rising being the first of the series in case you didn't know. First three books were great, IMHO. I'm sure you'll like them.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, as mentioned above, the Horus Heresy books are always a good place to start. I would recommend the Night Lords books by Aaron Dembski-Bowden if you're interested in some Chaos action.

Stay clear of anything by CS Goto, _Descent of Angels_ by Mitchel Scandon (Spelling), _Fallen Angels_ by Mike Lee, _Battle for the Abyss_ by Ben Counter (If you're reading the HH series, that is on the last three) and _Sons of Dorn_ by Chris Roberson. 

If you want to read more Abnett, go with _Eisenhorn_ and _Ravenor_ Omnibuses, both are good, although _Eisenhorn_'s better. This will allow you to listen to _Thorn and Talon_, the two disc audio drama by Dan Abnett upon its release. 

Hope I helped, and use the search button if you want to find any more suggestions.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

THANKS! :biggrin:

Just the type of information I needed. I will put the Horus Heresy books on my wish list, as well as Eisenhorn... 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

As you others have said the Gaunt ghosts books are well worth reading. (Salvations Reach has just turned up in the post that next for me) The HH books are well worth reading also the night lords books are great reads. For my outside choice I would also read William King space wolves books they have been a personal Favs of mine for years.


----------

